# how to tease an ENTP



## Boycottlove13 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm talking to this ENTP guy and we've been talking for a while. He's starting to like "play games" or whatever and I want to play back, but I don't want him to think I don't like him anymore either. So how do you ENTP's prefer to be teased?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Just do what feels natural.
Under no circumstances fail to be yourself, even if 
you find you are feeling sensitive.
It is not being successful that is important when 
dealing with an ENTP, it is guts and honesty.

I know some ENTPs in real life.


----------



## Boycottlove13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, good, that's what i've been doing. I feel like I'm being like..clingyish though..


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)

let him stick his dick in you, then run away giggling.


----------



## Boycottlove13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ylajali said:


> let him stick his dick in you, then run away giggling.


..I can't tell if you're being serious or not. Lol.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

Tease him however you want, I can't imagine him thinking you don't like him because of it.
And I can't honestly see an ENFP teasing mean enough to hurt an ENTP's feelings...
But yeah, just be yourself and don't put yourself out of character or lie.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Boycottlove13 said:


> Oh, good, that's what i've been doing. I feel like I'm being like..clingyish though..


Everybody gets nervous around people they are into.
I include 'clingyish' as one of the common behaviors brought on by
the nervous energy of attraction.
Become one with your discomfort! After all, this clingyishness
is not wrong, but only the by-product of something natural and 
possibly promising. Give yourself and your feelings dignity in your
behavior and thoughts by accepting and, in turn, controlling them.

Note: This advice is very 'me'. It may be unnatural to you, I'm not 
sure. If it _is_ unnatural, ignore.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

ENTPs aren't known for taking things personally lol. Even if you accidentally offend him he'll probably just laugh and brush it off. So be as harsh as feels natural without being spiteful (because it's no fun when someone grievously insults you out of nowhere and calls it teasing). Someone who can tease me and make me blush gets an instant +10 for attractiveness.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Just out of curiosity:

Q1: Do you enjoy games?
Q2: How do you know that he is playing games?


----------



## bloozie (Nov 11, 2010)

Let him see your brains for a moment then hide it from him the next. You know, be smart but play dumb.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 4, 2010)

If he's a fun-loving ENTP: Cock one eyebrow up and walk in sultrily with a slight smile on your face while he is working on something. When he notices you, if he glances at anything but your eyes for a second or two, or returns the smile, he's likely in a good mood. Sit on the desk near him, wait until he looks at you again, arch that eyebrow, lick your lips provocatively and then knock some of his stuff on the floor. Pull the squirt gun from behind your back and begin firing. Laugh and run like hell. 

I take no responsibility for what happens to you afterwards.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Tony Stark said:


> If he's a fun-loving ENTP: Cock one eyebrow up and walk in sultrily with a slight smile on your face while he is working on something. When he notices you, if he glances at anything but your eyes for a second or two, or returns the smile, he's likely in a good mood. Sit on the desk near him, wait until he looks at you again, arch that eyebrow, lick your lips provocatively and then knock some of his stuff on the floor. Pull the squirt gun from behind your back and begin firing. Laugh and run like hell.
> 
> I take no responsibility for what happens to you afterwards.


Holy fuck that's hot. :crazy:


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

I just don't like to be bested.


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)

Tony Stark said:


> If he's a fun-loving ENTP: Cock one eyebrow up and walk in sultrily with a slight smile on your face while he is working on something. When he notices you, if he glances at anything but your eyes for a second or two, or returns the smile, he's likely in a good mood. Sit on the desk near him, wait until he looks at you again, arch that eyebrow, lick your lips provocatively and then knock some of his stuff on the floor. Pull the squirt gun from behind your back and begin firing. Laugh and run like hell.
> 
> I take no responsibility for what happens to you afterwards.


Oh God, that would definitely make me hard gay. I have to do this!


----------

